# Family Heirloom



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 22, 2007)

Anybody know where to get a good pen from so I can make a family heirloom? Thanks!


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 22, 2007)

Um, with the question being very open ended I am going to go out on a limb here. Are you wanting to know where you can get a kit to make a pen?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 22, 2007)

Your question isn't clear. What do you want?


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 22, 2007)

Yea I want a kit I can turn.


----------



## TowMater (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you need this in time for Christmas? If so your gonna have to go to Woodcraft if you have one local. Otherwise there have been some mutterings of a group buy in January I'd wait for that and save some cash on your heirloom.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 22, 2007)

I think any kit would work...Father Time will make it into an heirloom  or Several of the ones on my site would make wonderful heirlooms Just look through the kits from our suppliers and find the one that fits into your family personality...There are several wonderful choices.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by 1JaredSchmidt_
> 
> Anybody know where to get a good pen from so I can make a family heirloom? Thanks!


----------



## alphageek (Dec 22, 2007)

Although, I hate to say it.. If you looking to make something heirloom quality, Jared - you'll want to get a bit more experience under your belt.   Considering one of the last topics of yours was that you couldn't figure out assembly of a click pen, making a really nice upscale kit is something that you want to do once you've got some more skill and practice done.


----------



## Santa (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alphageek_
> 
> Although, I hate to say it.. If you looking to make something heirloom quality, Jared - you'll want to get a bit more experience under your belt.   Considering one of the last topics of yours was that you couldn't figure out assembly of a click pen, making a really nice upscale kit is something that you want to do once you've got some more skill and practice done.


Alpha, my friend, let's not be too hard on the boy. Jared's a hard working guy who isn't afraid to ask questions. I think we should be more encouraging of his efforts. 

Jared .... one idea for an heirloom pen is to think of some wood for the blank that has special meaning or significance for your family.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 22, 2007)

Jared - By definition, you cannot "make" an heirloom.  According to the Merriam-Webster Dictionary  





> 1 : a piece of property that descends to the heir as an inseparable part of an inheritance of real property
> 2 : something of special value handed on from one generation to another
> 3 : a horticultural variety that has survived for several generations


.

That being said, if you want to make something that *may* become an heirloom over time, it needs to be durable such that it can be passed down from one generation to the next and it must have special value to whoever it is passed.  The durability issues are addressed all over the forum in active and archived posts dealing with durability of platings, finishes, etc.  The special value is somethin only you and your family can determine.  It could be as simple as a pen made from a limb of a tree that grew on family property to a pen made from a beam of the family farmhouse.  The list of sources of materials is limited only by your imagination.


----------



## Santa (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Jared - By definition, you cannot "make" an heirloom.  According to the Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> ...



Excellent advice!  Now THAT'S the spirit of helping a young lad!


----------



## alphageek (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry Santa, 

I didn't mean that in a bad way.. I've been doing this only a short time myself.   I was trying to give some advise - many of the turners around here look back on their early pens and realize how much they have grown.   To hope to make something that will be an heirloom is a big goal.  

That being said - the advise I still give is Jared - take your time.  If you're moving into a new kit, be prepared to goof the first time. (or more in some cases)... There is a learning curve to all we do and don't jump straight into the 'heirloom' piece.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Jarred 
If your looking for a nice high end kit any of the Jr kits are very nice (Jr Gent , Jr Statesman , Majestic Jr . The one thing to remember is to  buy some extra tubes for the kit you pick this way if you mess up the blank (not that I've ever done that ) you can turn another one starting with a new tube set .
As for wood , if you have or can get a piece of wood that has a family significance that would make the perfect heirloom pen if not then get a wood that turns easy but still looks nice like claro walnut or a stabilized burl ( stay away from dyed woods until you have the experience to touch up the blank if the dye dont go all the way through the wood ) what ever you try , make sure you have some extra wood too (just in case )
Hope this helps .
Whatever you choose take your time turning and finishing and you will have a pen to be proud of


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 28, 2007)

OK,Thanks!


----------



## tiedt (Dec 28, 2007)

Jared,
Family heirloom quality is in the eye of the beholder or family member.  My wife treaures the pen I gave her which is the very first pen that I ever made, flaws and all!  She loves it and would trade it for nothing!!!


----------



## JWW (Dec 28, 2007)

> It could be as simple as a pen made from a limb of a tree that grew on family property to a pen made from a beam of the family farmhouse.  The list of sources of materials is limited only by your imagination.




Jared,
I just started turning in November and decided like you to make something of significance to the family. The old home place barn was being sold and it was a place that all of us had many good times and done a lot of hard work. This was three years ago when all I had was an idea that some day I'd make something so I got one of the locust poles from the loft that was used to hang tobacco on. It laid on the carport for 3 years.

For Christmas I made family members bottle stoppers from that pole and there were quiet a few tears when I told where the wood came from and what it was.

It doesn't have to be anything complicated or expensive to become an heirloom.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 28, 2007)

Good idea!


----------

